

Examples of unconventional growth strategies by popular startups - kidmicro
http://greyhatter.com/blog/unconventional-growth-strategies-examples

======
stahlkopf
Not specifically a startup but there is also the recent example of television
show 'The Mindy Show'. The shows producers/team created fake Tinder accounts
for Mindy to create buzz and help the show go viral.

------
epicgon
Spotify crossed some lines auto sharing every song you listened to via
Facebook. It was frictionless sharing you couldn't turn off but gave them
viral growth

